

Rate my Startup: Search Craigslist visually - jerryblack

I have created a site that allows to run searches against Craigslist and other online stores and displays the results as images.<p>http://spotli.com
======
natemartin
I like the site. Here's an issue: If I choose "cars and trucks" in craigslist,
and want to put in a max price, it won't let me click "search" unless I type
something in the search box. I might want to look for everything under a
certain price.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like this idea. One issue that looks like a bug. In IE 7.0.5730.11 there is
no search box for Craigs list. The search box is present for eBay only.

~~~
jerryblack
It's not a bug! There is no search box because you must first select the city.
Once selected, you will see the search.

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
There is no way to select a city in IE7x. After selecting Craigslist all that
displays is: the header, the footer, the menu, and a grey 1px box with

[http://spotli.com/index.cfm?activity=0&dept_id=1&sto...](http://spotli.com/index.cfm?activity=0&dept_id=1&store_id=6)

link printing "Craigslist" to screen in blue with an underline.

The rest is blank white page.

Edit 1: Also, I am running ZoneAlarm with mobile code off and popups blocked
like a lot of people do.

Edit 2. I can see in your code the "<li><a href" coding with the cities that
are supposed to print to the screen. But they are not printing.

Edit 3. I shut down ZoneAlarm and it still does not print to screen. So it
looks like it is an issue with IE7.0.5730.11 on Win XP SP2.

~~~
jerryblack
Yeah, we just ran some tests and...as weird as it sounds...it shows up fine in
IE6 and IE8 and all other browsers. But IE7 for some unknown reason does not
show the cities.

... so weird.

is there any way you could try it with Firefox or Chrome?

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
Firefox 3.5.1 is A-OK.

Chrome 6.0.472.59 is A-OK.

Both are on Win XP SP2.

Edit: For pre-release you could try something like this:
<http://browsershots.org/>

------
jackiemorgan
do you support Europe as well?

~~~
jerryblack
No, not yet. But we just added Canada support. Here is the link:

[http://spotli.com/index.cfm?activity=0&dept_id=1&sto...](http://spotli.com/index.cfm?activity=0&dept_id=1&store_id=6)

